# Hash and Oil?



## zaalbar (Aug 3, 2006)

Are hash and oil the same thing?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2006)

NO....
True Hash is rubbed. Some Moroccan ladies pick the plant and go through an all-natural process. (sorry haven't had moroccan hash in over 10 yrs. love just sayin it sometimes. lol) Go to the Wikipedia and several other sites for that. Or the "Bubble Hash" or "Ice Hash" methods also produce (what I call Hash)
Oil is typically a refined substance. It can be dried to make hash. The extraction process involves ISO alcohol or Butane, or another foreign chemical. Typically a dangerous process if you don't got you head on strait and not pay attention. These "Honey oil" extractions have been known to literally "blow up" in ones face. So make sure you have a great tutor in teaching. Cheap Butane contains another chem. (methyl mercaptan) which is dangerous to your body as well. I would recommend for newbies. the ISO quick hash (use 90's% iso not the lesser expensive 70's% for newbies if they want to extract. and do it OUTDOORS!!! 

Also keep in mind. most states veiw hash different and more extreme than simple MJ possesion. So keep that in mind.


----------



## zaalbar (Aug 3, 2006)

well i'm never trying to make oil...lol, but thnx for letting me know the differece.


----------



## Delloman (Aug 7, 2006)

well ISO is very easy just get an eletric burner so there is no open flame is's realy quick if you use 99% and gets ya realy high


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 8, 2006)

Delloman said:
			
		

> well ISO is very easy just get an eletric burner so there is no open flame is's realy quick if you use 99% and gets ya realy high



What temp do you set the heater ?


----------



## Delloman (Aug 8, 2006)

i got my electric burner from Wallmart.  I set the burner as high as it will go.  When your pan has only a shalow layer of liquid turn it down so the outer part of the pan will not birn.  You do not need to turn it down much. it just will make it a littel easyer to scrape the pan


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 8, 2006)

Hpe your pan doesn't get any hotter than 350F thats a close estimate for the temp that THC vaporizes. A better temp to dehydrate at is 150F.


----------



## Delloman (Aug 8, 2006)

when i smkoked mine there was a lot of THC so my burner must not go up that high


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Max8max9 (Aug 19, 2006)

Excuse me for my ignorance but, why not just smoke the pot? What do these extractions do to the weed? Do they make it more potent?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

Max8max9 said:
			
		

> Excuse me for my ignorance but, why not just smoke the pot? What do these extractions do to the weed? Do they make it more potent?


*Yes*


----------



## Delloman (Aug 19, 2006)

well you smoke the pot and then hash the cutings popcorn buds  this way you have even more to smoke


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 21, 2006)

Max, Hash is the solution in the plant that gets you high. therefore by extracting it means one does have to inhale the carsonenic vegatable materials.

Having said that, Dry sifted hash is made of tricomes alone, while "if I have it right" using BHO or ISO method not only extracts THC, but CBD's in any early harvest, or CBN's if from late harvest.  Although there is some discussion as to the Bennifits of CBN's, of this is just for those who care about the medicinal uses of Cannlbus>


----------



## Max8max9 (Aug 21, 2006)

So if I understand you correctly hash would be like extracting caffine from a coffee bean?  It would not get you any higher than the coffee would but you have to injest less substance?


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 21, 2006)

Exactly!


----------

